# Gestational Diabieties?



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Emily

I had to have a GTT done last week mainly because i was on steroids for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy. i did have a urine test at A&E which showed ++ glucose but the next tested showed nothing.

my fasting levels were 4.6 but after the test were 8.3.

my question is what happens now, i have an appointment tomorrow but now a little worried on what to eat, only food i can eat is carbs as i feel sick eating anything else. plus suck sweets to keep the nausea away so i kow ths aint helping.

i had the GTT done he day after stopping the steroids so they were still in my system, should i ask for the test again or what would your advice be?

how can GD effect the twins, oh i dont have a ticker too scared to do one but i am 14+3 weeks pg.

many thx for taking the time to answer these questions

lisa
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wouldn't think that the steroids would affect the test, but at least at the appointment tomorrow you can discuss it in more detail. They will go through diet with you, it's mainly healthy eating, and you will probably see a dietician who will go through it with you. Its mainly just healthy eating really, but you will have to reduce the amount of sweets unfortunately. Gestational diabetes can cause babies to be very large, so it needs to be really well controlled and you will be closely monitored. They will probably want to deliver you before term, which they may do anyway with having twins.
Don't worry about it too much, once you've got the hang of what you are doing, it won't feel as stressful,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello again Emilycaitlin,

many thx for the reply, can having GD cause still births? reason i ask, when i was pg before i lost the baby at 18 weeks, died with no known reason, i was booked in for a GTT at 24 weeks but of course i didnt get there?

lisa
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It can, but later on near term, which is why you would be delivered earlier. It's very doubtful that this would have caused what happened,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Many Thanks Emilycaitlin,

how early do you think the twins will be delivered now i have GD? what is the average?

regards

Lisa
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's usually about 38 weeks, if everythings been ok, but they may decide to change this with the twins, and depending on how things are going,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

